# Misting Systems



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

How do you all set up your misting systems? It seems that some of the more successful vivs on this site use an automatic misting system, so I'd like to know how you all do it. How do you "plumb" it? What parts do I need where can I get them? Any advice, pics, links, or threads are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## v_traves (May 14, 2005)

Go to http://www.mistking.com they are a sponsor here and they have excellent misting systems. They sell complete kits with everything you will need (except a bucket).


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks. I have checked out that site and it seems great for a more elaborate set up than I am using. Anything that I can either buy at a hardware store or something or put together easily? thanks.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

For the most part misting systems will set you back at least $100. I think I paid $130 for mine and that included a couple nozzles. I can't remember off the top of my head where I got it from. I've heard some discussion about building a system from scratch but I haven't heard from anyone that they have found a great and cheap way to do this. 

Once you buy the system they are a breeze to setup though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

give Marty (misking) a call. he can taylor a set up to your needs, if you wish. i got a 55psi pump two nozzles and all the tubing for a great price. he was an incredible guy to work with.

in the parts department there is one thread with a DiY mister (i think its audiotaylor's), but it cost almost as much as Marty's system and it was set up with a used pump. i found the same pump new, but it was more expensive than Marty's whole system.

check out my thread here
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7338


if you do any type of DiY dont slack on the nozzles. Marty's are second to none. ive set up a few (what i consider unsuccessful) misters for vivariums and a chameleon cage. the nozzle is most definatly the hardest part to duplicate.

i always liked my misters, but the mistking system i now have is far superior. i wont have anything but real misters from here on out.


i just re-read my post and i sound like a sales rep :lol: i assure you i am not. im just a real happy customer.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I looked up where I bought my misting system from. Their site is listed below. I chose them because I knew I wasn't going to be setting up a bunch of tanks, plus they are a little cheaper. I am very happy with the system and when I add a new tank it is a piece of cake.

http://www.wetworksms.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

here's a link that might be helpful

http://www.trix.com/binx/mister/

-David


----------



## samual989 (Nov 17, 2009)

mist king only deals with multi setups it seems his smallest V pump runs several tanks ... too much its over kill for a single set up


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

samual989 said:


> mist king only deals with multi setups it seems his smallest V pump runs several tanks ... too much its over kill for a single set up


You're saying a mist king set up is too much for one 55g tank?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

samual989 said:


> mist king only deals with multi setups it seems his smallest V pump runs several tanks ... too much its over kill for a single set up



I have a mist king system with 3 nozzels one a single 42 gal oceanic cube. I actually feel the tank needs 2 more nozzels.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

jwthought said:


> Anything that I can either buy at a hardware store or something or put together easily? thanks.


The mini irrigation systems @ lowes are the closest thing - and they aren't nearly as good as a misting system. You need 30PSI+ of pressure to make a misting head work properly - so the pump needs to have some power behind it. (thus the price).

I looked into building my own system for a new frog room at work - I don't think it's possible to do below the cost of Marty's new economy system. ($100!)


----------

